# Battery saver apps drains battery?



## Gdn8Melbourne

Apps like battery doctor - do they actually drain battery more?

At very first, my battery was normal, and I installed battery doctor being influenced by a friend that how her native HTC battery saver extends battery life. But over time, my battery stayed less than before. I thought maybe that notorious hangout bug - an update will fix, or 0% brightness, but nope. Battery went on worse. One day it emptied 15% to 0 in just 4-5 minutes. 
Today I did an encryption+factory reset on my phone and since then I'm using the phone with 50% brightness, and continuous 3G for 9 hours and still 30% is left. No battery saving apps are installed until now.
Just installed battery doctor and lost 5% in last 20 minutes...


----------



## sobeit

uninstall it if it is causing battery draining issues. I also use battery doctor and it does help some. go to your phone settings and under battery, it should show what apps is using your battery. This will help to determine what is causing the drain.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

I dont need battery doctor for task killing, but it's very useful for turning off and on the sync, net etc...

I can't understand what is draining my battery. yesterday after factory and installing old apps, it still ran on 3G for 9 hrs. Today it's already half drained...

My battery stat says Screen drained 37% and hangout did 20% but my screen brightness is now only lowest. And yesterday it showed screen 27% (with brightness 50%) and hangout 3% - though I used it normally.


----------



## joeten

Try this JuiceDefender - battery saver | Battery manager app for Android you can configure a lot with it.


----------



## sobeit

Gdn8Melbourne said:


> I dont need battery doctor for task killing, but it's very useful for turning off and on the sync, net etc...
> 
> I can't understand what is draining my battery. yesterday after factory and installing old apps, it still ran on 3G for 9 hrs. Today it's already half drained...
> 
> My battery stat says Screen drained 37% and hangout did 20% but my screen brightness is now only lowest. And yesterday it showed screen 27% (with brightness 50%) and hangout 3% - though I used it normally.


your screen will always seem to drain a lot. It is always higher on my phone too.


----------



## Stancestans

You might wanna turn off screen-off battery saving (auto task killing). Let Android manage the processes. I too run battery doctor, been for close to two years now, and the task killer functionality doesn't really work as expected (root access available btw). It does attempt to kill them, but the running processes restart automatically. I read somewhere that this kill-restart cycles can drain the battery instead of saving juice! I can see the sense in that. There's also the topic of caching background processes so that subsequent running of their apps is faster and less cpu demanding compared to an app that's starting from a completely stopped state, assuming task killers actually kill background processes. All these claims are debatable of course, but in my opinion you would do better with auto task-killing disabled.

About the app draining the battery more, I haven't seen that yet. It actually has spared me lots of juice when there are network coverage issues (those are extremely common in my location) by switching to airplane mode when the signal strength is 10% or less.

During optimal network conditions, I have gained approximately two hours of extra battery life, most likely because of the intelligent cpu down-throttling feature. However, the one feature that I use the most is the home screen widget. I like the many handy switches that it provides. Makes it easier and faster to turn stuff on and off. Manually managing these switches has gained me lots of extra battery life, especially data, wifi, bluetooth, sync and gps. These seem to be the worst drainers. Note that some phones already have these switches inbuilt in the notification bar, but mine only has a few.

I've seen similar claims in the reviews of other battery saving apps in Play Store, so there's a good chance that not all devices work the same with the app.

You could uninstall/disable it and compare battery life with and without the app. You could also try different apps and compare the results. Easy Battery Saver seems quite good, I used it for a while and wasn't disappointed.

I'd love to know how the trials turn out, and any other remarkable battery saving apps that worked wonders for you. There are so many of them (sigh)!


----------



## sobeit

Gdn8Melbourne said:


> I dont need battery doctor for task killing, but it's very useful for turning off and on the sync, net etc...
> 
> I can't understand what is draining my battery. yesterday after factory and installing old apps, it still ran on 3G for 9 hrs. Today it's already half drained...
> 
> My battery stat says Screen drained 37% and hangout did 20% but my screen brightness is now only lowest. And yesterday it showed screen 27% (with brightness 50%) and hangout 3% - though I used it normally.


forgot to mention in my other post, percentages does not mean a thing. It should be actual minutes. for example it could drain 37% but based on what? two minutes of usage or several hours. The reality is, the longer you use the phone, the lower the screen percentage will be since as you use the phone, other apps and services will be using battery.


----------



## Ericalee

After all, battery doctor is an app itself, you have to run the App first and then it may generate effect to save battery for you. But in this way, it drain your battery first.

The most effective solution to the problem that battery drain fast should be use your phone less or take a portable power bank with you.


----------

